# Gluing rosewood. What glue is best ??



## keystoneart (Jan 2, 2009)

I have several pieces of rosewood that needs to be bonded together on a plant stand. I am interested in any information to handle the gluing problem. The rosewood has an oily base and does not bond one piece to the other. Any suggestions would be appreciated. ...art


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

keystoneart said:


> I have several pieces of rosewood that needs to be bonded together on a plant stand. I am interested in any information to handle the gluing problem. The rosewood has an oily base and does not bond one piece to the other. Any suggestions would be appreciated. ...art


i like garilla glue on just about everything. made in indonesia for there teak, so it will have no prob with rosewood. ive been using it since it came out and never had a failure.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I treat Rosewood like Teak. To glue freshly cut and prepped, wipe with acetone, and then use a two part epoxy. Glue the parts soon after wiping with acetone.












 







.


----------

